# Some calls (Picture Heavy)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is my 3rd attempt to post this. My fat fingers on a laptop are struggling to not touch keys it is not suppose to touch. I got a laptop so I could post pictures going forward. My old PC and cameras don't get along anymore and wont talk to each other soo here I am. I have been working on calls all year and promising to post some pictures so here I go.

These next few calls are made from some wood I found at work. The first ones are from a laminated type wood though I don't know what type wood. I like the caveman fish drawing type figures left behind when turned. The wood is very dense and sounds great from Squirrels calls to closed reed and open reed.

















This wood was also from my work. It is the original Lignum Vitae wood from South America. it is the hardess wood known to date and is truely beautifully grained wood. I sent Itsy some and he made me a real nice open reed call from it. It is also really hard wood.

















The next pictures are of some crosscut Osage Orange from Ill. I found a man who runs a 1 man sawmill and he has some great choices of American wood to choose from. These calls are truly awesome to see as the catseye in these are the best I have ever seen!! I hope you can see it in the pictures as well. The wood is hard to work being crosscut and about 7% moisture makes them quite hard. I have had a few pieces go to the OS box but when it works the calls are awesome.









I hope the catseye shows up in this picture!!









These are some straight grained calls from Osage as well









These are some Osage Orange that I torched to give them a different look. I really like the way the wood reddens and I believe it gives some beauty to some simple plain grained wood.

















I am gonna stop here and post but have more to come just don't want to lose them again. I am getting cramps holding my arms up so I don't touch any wrong keys. My grand kids says it looks like I am about ready to fly!!! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very very nice calls Rodney !!

check your PM's lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful calls there BigD, congrats.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great looking bunch of calls there. The crosscut Osage Orange is really nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AWESOME work my friend. That ligum Vitae is amazing stuff. It turns like iron but is beautiful stuff and well worth the effort.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow!!!!! Those are some beauties


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DAMN THEMS SWEEEEEEEET

love the osage with the cate eye effect,very nice


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That's some might fine looking calls you made. Torching the osage really adds some nice contrast to the call.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful looking calls!! I like the torched set.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work Rodney, That torch work really makes the grain pop !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

After the deleting the first post twice before getting it to post I tried additional posting and was almost finished when I hit something and everything cleared again so I am going to try this again.

These are some of the squirrel calls I make and they do work. Had thought about it I would have showed the one I was using in OKlahoma.









These are some closed reed calls. The middle one is spoken for.









This is a closed reed style call made out of Bocote with a Wenga center band

















These 3 are closed reed Owl calls. Osage Orange with a Brass, Honey Mesquite with a Copper band andCherry wood with a brass band. Bands are from THO Game Calls.

















These are made from eucalyptus wood. I had a set of 4 with the curly grain but I sold 3 of them to a friend in OK.

















The last 3 are from a darker Honey Mesquite wood.









Please email me if interested in any of these calls or if you are looking for something different.

The Crosscut Osage is spoken for and the Burnt Osage is also gone.

Thanks everyone for all the compliments and hope to post more when I can


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding work Rodney! Beautiful calls.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great batch of calls.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful stuff Rodney, nice work.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

great lookin calls, i bet they sound as good as they look! fine craftsmanship


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone hope to post some more later.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Calls in Pictures # 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,14,15&16 are gone hope to post more pictures some time later next week. If you see something you like or would prefer a special type wood or sound let me know.

Rodney


----------

